# enterchangable Cub cadet seats?



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I noticed the 2186 has a higher back seat then my 2166.Then I notied the higher models have a nicer seat then the 2186.Is it possible to buy a 2186 seat or higher and put it on a 2166.With out butchering something up.Just take it off and replace it.No rigging to make it fit?Plus it would also have to look like it belongs there.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

The seat on the 2186 will fit with no modifications. It is a much nicer seat and it will give the tractor a better feel. It would be worth every penny spent.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats what I was hoping.That I would be able to just take off the old one by taking out the bolts and unpluging the saftey device.Then bolt up the new seat and and plug in the safty device again.

I wonder just how many pennys that seat would cost however.If it would have the same feel and extra leg room feel that the 2186 had that I sat on it just might be worth the cost.Plus it would give it a nicer look also.any idea of the cost of the seat?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Between $60 - $85 , I have put them on 2166's and I did notice a larger feel. I too like you feel a bit cramped on the 2166 with the orginal seat.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds good to me I think I will get one before mowing season rolls around again.Seem like a small price to pay.


----------

